# Rihanna fliegt in London aus Stripclub



## Mandalorianer (15 Okt. 2011)

*Rihanna fliegt in London aus Stripclub !!!

Sängerin Rihanna feierte mit 50 ihrer „engsten“ Freunde eine Party im Stringfellows-Club in London.*​

Gleiche Regeln für alle! Die Stripgirls sind nur zum Anschauen da. Gegrabscht wird nicht! – Dafür sorgt die Security. Und selbst für einen Superstar wie Rihanna wird da im Londoner Stringfellows-Club keine Ausnahme gemacht.

Die 23-Jährige bekam jetzt gewaltig Ärger, als sie ihre Finger einfach nicht von den Mädels lassen konnte und wollte. Dabei benahm sie sich offenbar dermaßen daneben, dass sie die Security des Clubs gebeten haben soll, das Etablissement zu verlassen.

Der Stringfellows-Club ist DIE Nobeladresse unter den Londoner Stripclubs. Seiner offiziellen Internetseite zufolge kehrte Rihanna hier bereits 2007 zu einer Partynacht in eine der VIP-Lounges ein. Im Stringfellows-Club feierten bereits Promis wie Simon Cowell, Rapper Kanye West, Rolling Stone Ron Wood und Boxer David Haye.

Letzterer beging am Abend von Rihannas Besuch seinen Geburtstag im Club, verschwand aber nach wenigen Minuten wieder. Angeblich, weil ihm Rihanna und ihre 50 Freunde einfach zuviel Rabatz machten.

Augenzeugenberichten zufolge benahm sich die Sängerin nicht gerade wie eine Lady: „Sie begrabschte die Tänzerinnen wiederholte Male. Darüber waren die Mädchen gar nicht erfreut. Als sie ihren Kopf in den Schoß einer unsere Girls legen wollte, wurde die Security gerufen.“

Seit Rihanna von ihrer Kurz-Affäre Dudley O’Shaughnessy abserviert wurde, scheint die Sängerin außer Rand und Band. An besagtem Abend an ihrer Seite: Ihr Ex, Baseball-Spieler Matt Kemp, und jede Menge Alkohol.


*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Franky70 (15 Okt. 2011)

Strippen in London nur verklemmte Engländerinnen vom Lande?! 
Ok, wenn besoffene Hooligans grabschen wollen, sollte es was auf die Finger geben, aber bei Rihanna herself?! 
Bei mir dürfte Rihanna immer ihren Kopf in meinen Schoß legen, obwohl ich eher selten strippe...


----------



## syd67 (15 Okt. 2011)

Franky70 schrieb:


> Strippen in London nur verklemmte Engländerinnen vom Lande?!
> Ok, wenn besoffene Hooligans grabschen wollen, sollte es was auf die Finger geben, aber bei Rihanna herself?!
> Bei mir dürfte Rihanna immer ihren Kopf in meinen Schoß legen, obwohl ich eher selten strippe...



bewirb dich doch mal in diesem club
dann kann rihanna das naechstemal an der stange tanzenrofl3rofl3rofl3
aber fuer sie wuerd ich das machen


----------



## superriesenechse (16 Okt. 2011)

dauert wohl (hoffentlich) nich mehr lange und es gibt rihanna nackt zu sehen
egal ob playboy, sextape oder privat vom paparazzo erwischt (aus versehen natürlich!!!)
aber wer hätte schon was gegen ein sextape von rihanna mit ein paar stripperinnen


----------



## Knuff (16 Okt. 2011)

superriesenechse schrieb:


> dauert wohl (hoffentlich) nich mehr lange und es gibt rihanna nackt zu sehen
> egal ob playboy, sextape oder privat vom paparazzo erwischt (aus versehen natürlich!!!)
> aber wer hätte schon was gegen ein sextape von rihanna mit ein paar stripperinnen



Na dann mach mal die Augen weiter auf im großen weiten Internet...


----------



## syd67 (16 Okt. 2011)

superriesenechse schrieb:


> dauert wohl (hoffentlich) nich mehr lange und es gibt rihanna nackt zu sehen
> egal ob playboy, sextape oder privat vom paparazzo erwischt (aus versehen natürlich!!!)
> aber wer hätte schon was gegen ein sextape von rihanna mit ein paar stripperinnen



also ein vid mit mir wuerde ich bevorzugen 
aber wenn da noch ein paar stripperinnen bei sind hab ich da auch nichts gegen


----------



## comatron (17 Okt. 2011)

Bei der Nachricht würde ich doch glatt den Gefällt-mir-Button drücken.


----------



## Punisher (14 Dez. 2011)

Alkohol macht locker


----------

